# spanish



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Where are the Spanish. Ft. Pickens, Bob Sikes. Three mile any body have. Any info .


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ft Pickens...big ones! Lots of small kings mixed in with them too, so he careful.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I find them out at the Mass mostly. Are they being caught around Ft. Pickens at any particular time of the day?


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Any bait at pickens


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Last week, they were biting until I left at around 10:30am. Bait seems to come and go around there lately. Tons of bait one week and nothing the next...


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Went to ft Pickens yesterday around 1:45 pm. There was no one on the pier, I thought maybe the pier was closed or something but soon found out why. No bait there other than tiny minnows of some type. Fished for about 3 hours and not a single bite. Still enjoyed the day out and of course the sienery was awesome.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty dead out there. No bait and tons of jelly fish. Most of the bait is up around Sikes and 3M. Follow the bait and find the fish.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks pier-dude I'll give the bridges a try next week.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

There was no bait there when I was catching the spaniards either. I stopped by the wooden pier at Bob Sikes and stocked up on live herring on my way to Pickens. It was definitely the ticket that day.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Went to Pickens about 2pm and stayed till 10pm one Spanish nice size on a Ly no bait at all couldn't keep the lady fish off my gotcha. So I'm going back at 5am to see if I can get a few I'll post later tomorrow.


----------

